# Paslode newbie



## John Brown (22 Jul 2020)

I have purchased a Paslode LM350(first fix) on eBay for my impending shed build. 
Never having used such a thing before, I have a question or two.
Will it get up tight enough to nail Jiffy joist hangers with the joist in place?
Is it fairly easy to switch between different nail sizes?
What nails should I get for framing 47mm CLS? 90mm?
and what nails for fixing joist hangers, and for OSB internal lining and exterior cladding?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## topchippyles (22 Jul 2020)

Wear safety glasses to start with and for framing 90mm nails. Sheet material 63 mm nails


----------



## Sheptonphil (22 Jul 2020)

You won’t be nailing jiffy hangers with it, they should have twist nails hammered in. Twist nails are a totally different nail and made especially for the hangers. You couldn’t accurately fire a nail though a hole anyway. 

For framing 90mm ring shank, 11mm OSB I used 63mm ring shank, I only had 8mm cladding with 51mm ring shank, thicker cladding may require a longer nail. I get the quickload nails from supafixings, they also sell on eBay. £12 a 1100 nail pack. Nail pack includes a gas canister, enough for a 1100 nail box. Changing nails is really easy, you can use almost a different length nail every time, press the button, slide the clip back, tilt gun to empty, slot in a new strip, shut the slide and fire.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (22 Jul 2020)

Sheptonphil":2kuyerzr said:


> You won’t be nailing jiffy hangers with it, they should have twist nails hammered in. Twist nails are a totally different nail and made especially for the hangers. You couldn’t accurately fire a nail though a hole anyway.


I thought very much the same and then I saw this video on a channel that normally talks a lot of sense. They use an air nailer to - pretty accurately it seems - nail on joist hangers. I'd still do it by hand though with sherardised twist nails. I find hand nailing very satisfying but if I do too much I get tennis elbow (!).
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9jUBLwUYkCs


----------



## Sheptonphil (22 Jul 2020)

Woody2Shoes":20esa58l said:


> Sheptonphil":20esa58l said:
> 
> 
> > You won’t be nailing jiffy hangers with it, they should have twist nails hammered in. Twist nails are a totally different nail and made especially for the hangers. You couldn’t accurately fire a nail though a hole anyway.
> ...


Well shiver me timbers, still can’t see a standard nail gun nail being anywhere near as strong as a sherardised twist. Must be good enough though. :shock:


----------



## John Brown (24 Jul 2020)

Thanks, everybody, for the helpful insights.


----------



## John Brown (25 Jul 2020)

Few false starts...
Firstly, I didn't realise there was a transit protection cap on the gas cylinders, and actually eMailed the vendor before finding a useful youtube video.  
I think what threw me was that the whole valve/protective cap was actually fitted to the cylinder when I opened the package.

Secondly, I think one of the batteries may be duff, as I thought I'd charged them both the day before yesterday, but the first one I tried didn't work.

So how loud should the fan be? It seems noisy, but I have nothing to compare it with. And it took me by surprise.
And what is the spring-loaded clip thing at the end of the handle for?

This is one of those times when 3 minutes with an experienced user would have saved me a couple of hours of bewilderment. I guess I'm getting over-cautious in my old age, so I'm a bit scared of this thing. In all probability it's safer than a table saw or a hedge trimmer...


----------



## Sheptonphil (25 Jul 2020)

John Brown":3b9gcksc said:


> Few false starts...
> Firstly, I didn't realise there was a transit protection cap on the gas cylinders, and actually eMailed the vendor before finding a useful youtube video.
> I think what threw me was that the whole valve/protective cap was actually fitted to the cylinder when I opened the package.
> 
> ...


The noise after firing is quite loud whilst it whines away for a few seconds. The spring-loaded clip thing at the end of the handle is a hook to hang the nail gun on a joist. Swing it 180 degrees out and it then slots over a 6x2 joist or rafter. Comes in handy occasionally. Try swapping the batteries over when it is working with the other one.


----------



## John Brown (25 Jul 2020)

Thanks, other battery does seem to work now. I guessed the hook was something like that, but it seems a little over-engineered.
Thanks again for taking the time to reply.


----------



## John Brown (25 Jul 2020)

@SheptonPhil...
One other thing, I'd be much obliged if you could post a link to the gloves you spoke so highly of in your workshop build thread.


----------



## Kieran62 (25 Jul 2020)

Evening
I think they are using a positive placement nailer for the hangers; they fire a sheradised nail.
HTH
Kieran


----------



## Sheptonphil (27 Jul 2020)

John Brown":buke8pot said:


> @SheptonPhil...
> One other thing, I'd be much obliged if you could post a link to the gloves you spoke so highly of in your workshop build thread.


The first ones were Stanley from B&M on special, when they wore out (and B&M had sold out) I bought 10 pairs of these from Toolstation
Not quite as robust as the Stanley, but still very good and I use them for anything rough and ready construction wise.


----------



## Sheptonphil (27 Jul 2020)

Kieran62":xfjvflxn said:


> Evening
> I think they are using a positive placement nailer for the hangers; they fire a sheradised nail.
> HTH
> Kieran


That would explain how they nailed through a hole and had a suitable nail, I could only get within 5mm of accurate, sometimes 10mm using the Paslode.


----------



## John Brown (29 Jul 2020)

Sheptonphil":33fqrwt6 said:


> John Brown":33fqrwt6 said:
> 
> 
> > @SheptonPhil...
> ...


Thanks again, Phil.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (29 Jul 2020)

Kieran62":2l7ibeb5 said:


> Evening
> I think they are using a positive placement nailer for the hangers; they fire a sheradised nail.
> HTH
> Kieran


Mystery solved!
I see that Bostitch do an air one but call it something else. Good idea, I guess you can use normal nails with them too.


----------

